# Apple wood smoked wild turkey leg pot pie



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

I always save the wild turkey legs and thighs from the birds our group kills. It's really not that hard to pull them out and get all the meat. At the end of the season, I smoke them with apple wood then boil them down until the meat is fall off the bone tender. I concentrate the stock, pick the meat off the bone and make pot pies. Delicious! I have the meat inda pot right now....pics to come. I gotta let the warm water melt the ice so I can remove the meat from the bags.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 4, 2017)

Sounds delicious waiting for pics.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






HalfSmoked (Warren)


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

Here's a pic. of the legs I smoked a couple weeks ago...Dey inda pot rite now.













DSC02249.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ Apr 30, 2017


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

Not much to see, but here is the pot...













DSC02273.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ May 4, 2017






Legs and thighs from 3 turkeys. Will simmer all night to tenderize the legs.

Here is a tip: I save all the onion tops, celery root bases, and all tiny cloves of garlic. I freeze these to use in stocks. Also save tomato tops and bottoms too for beef stocks, beef loves tomato in a stock! The Tomato Kicks up the UMAMI!!!!


----------



## indaswamp (May 4, 2017)

Also will use some of this to make a smoked wild turkey chowder, and smoked wild turkey peas and dumplings....


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2017)

After 14 hours simmering in the stock pot....fall off the bone tender.













DSC02274.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ May 5, 2017






I will pull the meat and rough chop it, then portion it out 3 ways. Should end up with about 3 pounds of meat. Stock is in a deep dish serving pan on the stove with 2 burners on to concentrate it down by 1/2 volume.

Tonight is Smoked Wild Turkey Leg and Thigh Peas and Dumplings @ the firehouse.


----------



## indaswamp (May 5, 2017)

Oops! Change of plans. Forgot about Grilled Ginger sesame Asian Yellowfin Tuna steaks tonight. Happy Cinco De Mayo....


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2017)

Made the Tasso and Smoked Wild Turkey leg and thigh Peas and Dumplings tonight...













DSC02275.JPG



__ indaswamp
__ May 6, 2017






I'll post the recipe if anyone is interested.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 6, 2017)

I just pigged out on BBQ... But I'd hit a plate of that.

Point!


----------



## indaswamp (May 6, 2017)

ChileRelleno said:


> I just pigged out on BBQ... But I'd hit a plate of that.
> 
> Point!


I had a brisket sandwich for lunch! LOL!


----------



## crazymoon (May 8, 2017)

IDS, Great idea and good looking pie ! point


----------



## indaswamp (May 8, 2017)

CrazyMoon said:


> IDS, Great idea and good looking pie ! point


I'll post pics. when I make the chowder and the pot pies. The peas and dumplings came out great!


----------

